# Recommendations please for family friendly residential areas outside Barcelona



## cliqmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Good evening, 

I was hoping for some advice please, about places to live outside of Barcelona that would enable my Husband a relatively easy commute into work (he has just received confirmation that he will be moving to San Monjuic with his job) and so I am looking at properties in the area as myself and our 10mth old daughter are likely to be moving in due course. 

A bit of web research has identified the district of San Cugat as the 'family friendly' area in Barcelona, however it seems that it is still very much within the city, and so I have been looking up which towns and villages outside of Barcelona are also nice places to live- with limited success. For me living in a safe area with a sense of community and open space to go for walks are fairly key, with local shops and cafes being secondary. I am hoping that our budget will also stretch a little further if we are outside of the city- could you advise if I am delusional? 

Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just so you know, Sant Cugat is not in Barcelona. It's a 30 minute train ride out of town.
Fairly upscale, nice area, lots of green areas. There are other smaller towns on the same line, La Floresta, Valldoreix that are quite nice also....


----------



## cliqmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------

